# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Wellbutrin

## VelvetUnderground

Καλησπέρα. Παίρνω αυτή την εποχή κάθε πρωί 150 mg Wellbutrin ΧR. Moυ λένε ότι είναι εκτός από αντικαταθλιπτικά, και για τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος. Παίρνω περίπου 1 μήνα Wellbutrin. Δεν είμαι στην τραγική κατάσταση που βρισκόμουν πριν ξεκινήσω θεραπεία αλλά δεν είμαι και χαρούμενος. Είμαι ακόμα πολύ θλιμένος. Παρατηρώ όμως την εξής παρενέργεια, ισχυροί πονοκέφαλοι που δεν υπήρχαν πριν. Δεν κλαίω πια, αλλά εξακολουθώ να καπνίζω μανιωδώς. Παρατηρώ ακόμα ότι έχει αυξηθεί η επιθετικότητα μου και ο θυμός. Με το παραμικρό νευριάζω και βρίζω και μιλάω πολύ περισσσότερο απ\'όσο μιλούσα πριν. Αντιδράσεις που δεν τις είχα πιο πριν στην καθημερινότητα μου. Παίρνω και το Minitran και τελικά δεν ξέρω ποιό απ\'τα δυο ευθύνεται για τους πονοκεφάλους, προς το παρόν πιστεύω το Wellbutrin, το οποίο από αύριο θα σταματήσω να το παίρνω. Παλαιότερα που είχα κατάθλιψη και βουλιμία ο γιατρός μου είχε συστήσει το Ladose, αλλά εκείνο μου προκαλούσε ένα χασμουρητό χωρίς να νυστάζω, μια πολύ περίεργη αντίδραση. Επειδή οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες μου έχουν απαγορευθεί από όλους τους γιατρούς δια ροπάλου, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό της προκοπής που προκαλεί ευφορία χωρίς παρενέργειες και εθισμό. Θα ήθελα να δω τι παίρνατε και τι παρενέργεις είχατε όποιοι είχατε κατάθλιψη ποτέ. Θυμάμαι μόνο τα Xanax που δεν μου έκαναν καμμιά παρενέργεια αλλά με έθιζαν, τα Ladose αυτό με το χασμουρητό.
Κάτι τελευταίο. Το Wellbutrin γράφει στις οδηγίες χρήσης μην το παίρνουμε αν έχουμε διατροφικές διαταραχές. Εγώ που έχω και η γιατρός μου το ξέρει, γιατί να παίρνω ; Κόβει την όρεξη το Wellbutrin ; Ποιά άλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά κόβουν την βουλιμία ;

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by BNW24_
> Καλησπέρα βέλβετ. Εγώ είχα θετική εμπειρία απο το ζολόφτ, 50 μγ το βράδυ, για ένα χρόνο. Δε μου έφερνε χασμουρητά, αντίθετα ένιωθα ξύπνιος και ήρεμος. Όσο έπαιρνα ζολόφτ το βάρος μου έμεινε ίδιο. Όσο για την ανάγκη σου να νιώσεις ευφορία έχω να σου προτείνω γυμναστική. Έχει άμεση δράση. 
> http://www.focusmag.gr/articles/view-article.rx?oid=920


Γυμναστική έκανα στις φάσεις που ήμουν πολύ καλά αλλά ενώ αύξανε την ευφορία πράγματι, ένοιωθα ότι μου αύξανε το στρες. Το σωματικό στρες και με έκανε turbo σαν να μου δημιουργούσε κεκτημένη ταχύτητα και νευρικότητα για ώρες μετά. Για χαλαρή γυμναστική άνετα δεν το συζητάω. Για το Wellbutrin τώρα, έχω διαβάσει τις οδηγίες χρήσης που γράφει μην το παίρνεις άμα έχεις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, επειδή δεν έχω τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες από γιατρούς, κι εκείνη ήξερε ότι έχω βουλιμία, παίρνω πολλές γνώμες αυτή την εποχή. Το ζήτημα είναι αν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά όπως το Wellbutrin, το Ladose και το Zoloft βοηθάνε την καταπολέμηση της βουλιμίας γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι το αίτιο της βουλιμίας μου ποτέ δεν ήταν η στεναχώρια, αλλά το στρες, τα νεύρα και η μεγάλη εσωτερική ένταση ίσως καμμιά φορά και κενό, ποτέ όμως η θλίψη δεν ήταν το αίτιο για τη βουλιμία. Γι\'αυτούς τους λόγους αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει χάπι κατά της βουλιμίας, θα ήμασταν όλοι αδύνατοι διαφορετικά. Τι λέτε ;

----------


## VelvetUnderground

> _Originally posted by BNW24_
> Καλησπέρα βέλβετ. Εγώ είχα θετική εμπειρία απο το ζολόφτ, 50 μγ το βράδυ, για ένα χρόνο. Δε μου έφερνε χασμουρητά, αντίθετα ένιωθα ξύπνιος και ήρεμος. Όσο έπαιρνα ζολόφτ το βάρος μου έμεινε ίδιο. Όσο για την ανάγκη σου να νιώσεις ευφορία έχω να σου προτείνω γυμναστική. Έχει άμεση δράση. 
> http://www.focusmag.gr/articles/view-article.rx?oid=920


Γυμναστική έκανα στις φάσεις που ήμουν πολύ καλά αλλά ενώ αύξανε την ευφορία πράγματι, ένοιωθα ότι μου αύξανε το στρες. Το σωματικό στρες και με έκανε turbo σαν να μου δημιουργούσε κεκτημένη ταχύτητα και νευρικότητα για ώρες μετά. Για χαλαρή γυμναστική άνετα δεν το συζητάω. Για το Wellbutrin τώρα, έχω διαβάσει τις οδηγίες χρήσης που γράφει μην το παίρνεις άμα έχεις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, επειδή δεν έχω τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες από γιατρούς, κι εκείνη ήξερε ότι έχω βουλιμία, παίρνω πολλές γνώμες αυτή την εποχή. Το ζήτημα είναι αν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά όπως το Wellbutrin, το Ladose και το Zoloft βοηθάνε την καταπολέμηση της βουλιμίας γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι το αίτιο της βουλιμίας μου ποτέ δεν ήταν η στεναχώρια, αλλά το στρες, τα νεύρα και η μεγάλη εσωτερική ένταση ίσως καμμιά φορά και κενό, ποτέ όμως η θλίψη δεν ήταν το αίτιο για τη βουλιμία. Γι\'αυτούς τους λόγους αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει αντικαταθλιπτικό χάπι κατά της βουλιμίας, θα ήμασταν όλοι αδύνατοι διαφορετικά. Τι λέτε ;

----------


## Karmen28_

Λοιπον κι εγω παιρνω το Wellbutrin XR των 150 mg,μαζι με το Topiramate/Generics των 25 mg.
Κι εγω υποφερω απο ημικρανιες και αυπνιες απο το Wellbutrin αλλα ο γιατρος μου συνεστησε,αν μπορω να αντεξω για λιγο αυτες τις παρενεργειες μηπως ειναι προσωρινες μεχρι να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος.
Κι εγω πασχω απο βουλιμικη υπερφαγια και ρωτησα το γιατρο γι\'αυτο που σε προβληματιζει και εσενα σχετικα με το Wellbutrin,και μου απαντησε οτι αντιθετως το φαρμακο αυτο κανει καλο σε περιπτωσεις υπερφαγιας,βουλιμιας κτλ,αλλα μονο σε περιπτωση ανορεξιας αυτο ειναι επικινδυνο, γι\'αυτο αναφερει αυτο στο φυλλαδιο του φαρμακου.
Ακριβως επειδη περιοριζει την ορεξη..
Το αλλο που εμαθα απο το γιατρο μου ειναι οτι η αποτελεσματικοτητα του φαρμακου δεν φαινεται αμεσως,οτι θελει λιγο καιρο για να δεις αποτελεσματα στη διαθεση κτλ.και εμενα προσωπικα αυτο το φαρμακο μου το συνεστησε και νευρολογος,οποτε το θεωρησα θετικο αυτο.
Για τις αυπνιες,εγω παιρνω το φαρμακο αυτο νωρις το πρωι ωστε να εχει πεσει λιγο η δραση του μεχρι το βραδυ και να μπορω να κοιμηθω.
Αυτη ηταν η συμβουλη του γιατρου,δε ξερω αν κανεις και εσυ το ιδιο.

----------


## menis_64

παιρνω και εγω to wellbutrin 150mg με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ απο οτι τα αλλα αντικαταθλιπτικα. στις δοσεις των 300 που δοκιμασα με προκαλει και εμενα πονοκεφαλους για αυτο κατασταλαξα στα 150.. Το θεμα ειναι οταν το λαμβανα μονο του με αυξανε πολυ την επιθετικοτητα και γινομουν πολυ νευρικος, αλλα μαζι με ενα ssri αντικαταθλιπτικο ειμαι ενταξει

----------


## backline

ετυχε κανεις να εχει παρενεργιες απο το φαρμακο"?

----------


## menis_64

ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες, αυτο να το ξερεις!!! Μετα εγκειται σε σενα αν μπορεις να τις ανεχεσαι... Το wellbutrin θα ελεγα οι κυριοτερες παρενεργειες ειναι: εξαψεις, ανησυχια, τρεμουλο (στα 300mg κυριως), κεφαλαλγια (πονοκεφαλος κατα καποιον τροπο), αυπνια, νευρικοτητα...καλο φαρμακο για μενα, και δεν σου δημιουργει ιδιαιτερο θεμα με την σεξουαλικη σου ζωη, οπως καποια αλλα!! Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα οσο μπορουσα καλυτερα, διαφορετικα μην διστασεις να στειλεις!!!!!

----------


## backline

Το πηρα πρώτη φορα σήμερα και στο δεξί χερι το δάχτυλο κουνιέται χωρις να το θελω

----------


## menis_64

παρενεργεια του φαρμακου....κοινως τρεμουλο....το βλεπω να υπαρχει και σε μενα αυτο!! στην δοση των 150 ξεκινησες λογικα?

----------


## backline

Ναι το πρωί και η γιατρός που πήγα ειναι στο ΙΚΑ και βγαίνει σε άδεια και δεν ξερω τι να κανω εάν πρέπει να τα ξαναπάρω η όχι μου έχει βαλει να παιρνω και το jadix το οποίο λεει ότι ειναι αντί επιληπτικο

----------


## menis_64

αρα ηξερε οτι θα σε προκαλεσει τρεμουλο και για αυτο σου τα εγραψε, το jadix..γνωμη μου συνεχισε την αγωγη σου...!!! και μην σε απασχολει το τρεμουλο!

----------


## backline

λεω να τα παρω και αυριο αν δω οτι ειμαι οκ τα συνεχιζω τα φοβαμε τα φαρμακα ωταν γραφουν τοσες πολες παρενεργιες εχω παρα πολυ φοβο νιωθω οτι θα τα παρω και θα με σκοτωσουν

----------


## menis_64

τοτε ισως δεν θα μπορεσεις να παρεις καποια αγωγη αν περνεις τις μετρητοις οσα γραφουν στις ενδειξεις του φαρμακου για παρενεργειες....απλα ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να τα γραφουν για λογους κυριως τυπικους!!!

----------


## backline

λεει τοσα πολλα! ειδικα για κρισεις επιλιψιας κι εγω εχω την ταση σαν ατομο να υπερ αναλυω τα παντα και αυτο το σπαστικο το δαχτυλο να τιναζεται συνεχεια με εχει εκνευρισει ασε που μου εχει μουδιασει ολο το κεφαλι καιο δεν ξερω εαν ειναι απο το αγχος -φοβο η απο το φαρμακο

----------


## panagiwtis23

> Καλησπέρα. Παίρνω αυτή την εποχή κάθε πρωί 150 mg Wellbutrin ΧR. Moυ λένε ότι είναι εκτός από αντικαταθλιπτικά, και για τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος. Παίρνω περίπου 1 μήνα Wellbutrin. Δεν είμαι στην τραγική κατάσταση που βρισκόμουν πριν ξεκινήσω θεραπεία αλλά δεν είμαι και χαρούμενος. Είμαι ακόμα πολύ θλιμένος. Παρατηρώ όμως την εξής παρενέργεια, ισχυροί πονοκέφαλοι που δεν υπήρχαν πριν. Δεν κλαίω πια, αλλά εξακολουθώ να καπνίζω μανιωδώς. Παρατηρώ ακόμα ότι έχει αυξηθεί η επιθετικότητα μου και ο θυμός. Με το παραμικρό νευριάζω και βρίζω και μιλάω πολύ περισσσότερο απ\'όσο μιλούσα πριν. Αντιδράσεις που δεν τις είχα πιο πριν στην καθημερινότητα μου. Παίρνω και το Minitran και τελικά δεν ξέρω ποιό απ\'τα δυο ευθύνεται για τους πονοκεφάλους, προς το παρόν πιστεύω το Wellbutrin, το οποίο από αύριο θα σταματήσω να το παίρνω. Παλαιότερα που είχα κατάθλιψη και βουλιμία ο γιατρός μου είχε συστήσει το Ladose, αλλά εκείνο μου προκαλούσε ένα χασμουρητό χωρίς να νυστάζω, μια πολύ περίεργη αντίδραση. Επειδή οι βενζοδιαζεπίνες μου έχουν απαγορευθεί από όλους τους γιατρούς δια ροπάλου, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό της προκοπής που προκαλεί ευφορία χωρίς παρενέργειες και εθισμό. Θα ήθελα να δω τι παίρνατε και τι παρενέργεις είχατε όποιοι είχατε κατάθλιψη ποτέ. Θυμάμαι μόνο τα Xanax που δεν μου έκαναν καμμιά παρενέργεια αλλά με έθιζαν, τα Ladose αυτό με το χασμουρητό.
> Κάτι τελευταίο. Το Wellbutrin γράφει στις οδηγίες χρήσης μην το παίρνουμε αν έχουμε διατροφικές διαταραχές. Εγώ που έχω και η γιατρός μου το ξέρει, γιατί να παίρνω ; Κόβει την όρεξη το Wellbutrin ; Ποιά άλλα αντικαταθλιπτικά κόβουν την βουλιμία ;


Είχα πάρει μια περίοδο wellbutrin για λίγο όμως γιατί με έκανε και εμένα πολύ επιθετικό και ευερέθιστο...
Ελεείνό χάπι...
Ούτε στο άγχος δούλευε ούτε στη διάθεση μόνο νεύρα με γέμιζε, ένταση και επιθετικότητα...

Το μινιτραν απο την άλλη είναι παλιό χάπι με τρικυκλικό αντικαταθληπτικό και αντιψυχωσικό μέσα οπότε ίσως από εκεί το χασμουρητό αν και το μικρό διάστημα που πήρα λαντόζ το είχα το χασμουρητό η αλήθεια είναι έντονο χασμουρητό με αυπνία!!!!!!!!!!!!

Επίσης το λαντόζ έχει ένδειξη για βουλιμία επίσημα υποτίθεται...

Χάπι να σου φέρει ευφορία δεν θα βρεις δεν είναι ναρκωτικά να σου δώσουν high απλά μια όρεξη για ζωή αν έχεις κατάθλιψη...

Απο εκεί και πέρα είναι καθαρά τι θα σου κολήσει.
Άλλοι είναι υπερ-ευχαριστημένοι με το wellbutrin άλλοι με το λαντόζ...

Εμένα και εσάνα δε σου κάτσαν...

Άλλο μέλος πίνει νερό στο όνομα του σεροξάτ εμένα με έκανε χάλια...

Εγώ είμαι στο σίπραλεξ πια απο εκεί που ξεκίνησα δηλαδή με ένα τουρ σε όλα τα άλλα ξανα πίσω στη βάση μου...

----------


## backline

Με έχει κάνει χάλιακαι σήμερα δεν ξερω εάν ειναι τα ψυχολογικά μου ο φόβος η το αγχος μου λέω. Να μην το ξαναπάρω και να παω αυριο στη γιατρο να μου δωσει αλλο

----------


## backline

τελος για μενα τα wellbrutin μου εβγαλαν παρα πολυ αγχος πηγα στο γιατρο απο αυριοαρχιζω τα λαντοζ για να δουμε πως θα κατσει!

----------


## menis_64

για πρωτη φορα στην ζωη σου ξεκινας με αντικαταθλιπτικο? επειδη συνηθως αν ο οργανισμος δεν εχει ξαναδοκιμασει τετοιες ουσιες ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να κανεις την αρχη με το wellbutrin που πιστευω να σε εγραψε την δοση των 150!!! Υπαρχουν και καποιοι γιατροι που για να δωσουν το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο σου δινουν και ενα ελαφρυ ηρεμιστικο-αγχωλυτικο για τις πρωτες μερες, ωστε να κανεις την αρχη του φαρμακου, αλλα δεν ξερω αφου επιμενεις οτι δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος/η τοτε καλυτερα ξεκινα με το ladose!!

----------


## backline

ειχα παρει το σιπραλεξ μαζι με ζαναξ για ενα χρονο και κατι κι απο τοτε εχω παρει κι αλλες φορες το θεμα μου ειναι οτι ζαναξ κι ολα τα ηρεμιστικα μου κανουν ανοχη παρα πολυ ευκολα χτες στην κριση αγχους πηρα 2μλγκρμ απο το ζαναξ να ηρεμησω να κοιμηθω! δεν θελω να φτασω ξανα στο σημειο που ειχα φτασει να παιρνω δοση απο το ζαναξ για φαλαινα !

----------


## menis_64

τοτε καλυτερα που σε αλλαξε φραμακο, αν εχεις και κρισεις πανικου απο το πολυ αγχος, δεν ειναι το καταλληλοτερο φαρμακο για να παρεις!!!!

----------


## Akonti

Καλημερα Παιδια
Παιρνω το wellbrutin 150 εδω και 15 μερες περίπου. Πριν απο αυτό επαιρνα Ladose, τα οποια μου είχαν ανεβάσει απιστευτα τη διάθεση (με ενα ελαφρυ χασμουρητο) ΑΛΛΑ παραλίγο να πάθω άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα...δλδ στυτικη δυσλειτουργία. Με τίποτα να λειτουργησω στο σεξ. Το μεν πνευμα πρόθυμο..η δε σαρξ, dead. Δυστυχώς ήμουν απο τους άτυχους της παρενέργειας αυτης 1 στους 10. Πανικοβληθηκα..και ο γιατρος μου τα άλλαξε με τα wellbrutin 150 που δεν επηρεαζουν το σεξουαλικο. Τωρα είμαι καλυτερα στο τομέα σεξ, φυσικά περιμένω να "αδειασω εντελώς" απο το προηγουμενο και να κάτσουν πλέον τα ΅wellbrutin. Δεν εχω δει καποια περιεργη παρενεργεια..πλην μιας ελαφρυας βουλιμίας. Ελεγχομενης ομως. Δεν εχω δει επίσης και την απίστευτη αλλαγης αισιοδοξης διάθεσης οπως με τα Ladose. Ευελπιστω όμως!

----------


## damien!!!

> Καλημερα Παιδια
> Παιρνω το wellbrutin 150 εδω και 15 μερες περίπου. Πριν απο αυτό επαιρνα Ladose, τα οποια μου είχαν ανεβάσει απιστευτα τη διάθεση (με ενα ελαφρυ χασμουρητο) ΑΛΛΑ παραλίγο να πάθω άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα...δλδ στυτικη δυσλειτουργία. Με τίποτα να λειτουργησω στο σεξ. Το μεν πνευμα πρόθυμο..η δε σαρξ, dead. Δυστυχώς ήμουν απο τους άτυχους της παρενέργειας αυτης 1 στους 10. Πανικοβληθηκα..και ο γιατρος μου τα άλλαξε με τα wellbrutin 150 που δεν επηρεαζουν το σεξουαλικο. Τωρα είμαι καλυτερα στο τομέα σεξ, φυσικά περιμένω να "αδειασω εντελώς" απο το προηγουμενο και να κάτσουν πλέον τα ΅wellbrutin. Δεν εχω δει καποια περιεργη παρενεργεια..πλην μιας ελαφρυας βουλιμίας. Ελεγχομενης ομως. Δεν εχω δει επίσης και την απίστευτη αλλαγης αισιοδοξης διάθεσης οπως με τα Ladose. Ευελπιστω όμως!


Στο εξωτερικό είναι δίνουν ladose μαζί με wellbutrin και λένε ότι είναι πολύ καλός συνδιασμός.επισης διάβασα ότι το wellbutrin βοηθάει στο θέμα της εκσπερμάτισης που δημιουργεί το lasose.

Εστάλη από MI MAX 2 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

